# In Texas regnete es minutenlang Fische



## rhinefisher (7. Januar 2022)

Das ist ja grausam - hat denn niemand Mitleid mit den armen Haien....


----------



## Ukel (7. Januar 2022)

Minimax du hast den Film doch bestimmt schon gesehen, der rangiert bei Tele5 sicherlich weit oben auf der Liste der besten (ähem) überflüssigen Filme? 

Ich selber würde glatt mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen, aber bei unseren Fischbeständen wäre die Fischdichte in der Luft ziemlich gering


----------



## Bilch (7. Januar 2022)

Die Pest haben wir schon, jetzt Fische, kommen noch Frösche, Heuschrecken ... und dann werden die Auserwählten ausziehen. Die Frage ist, wer sind die Auserwählten?


----------



## Minimax (7. Januar 2022)

Ukel schrieb:


> Minimax du hast den Film doch bestimmt schon gesehen, der rangiert bei Tele5 sicherlich weit oben auf der Liste der besten (ähem) überflüssigen Filme?


Leider nennt, irgendwie hab ichs bisher versäumt. Eine unerklärliche Trash-Bildungslücke.


----------



## thanatos (7. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Leider nennt, irgendwie hab ichs bisher versäumt. Eine unerklärliche Trash-Bildungslücke.


mit Sicherheit nicht - auf dem Sender kommt doch zu 99% nur überflüssige Mist 
zur Befriedigung der D äh Gläubigen an das Ausserirdische und so ....


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2022)

kein Thema - hier am Main würde es eh nur Wasser regnen und paar Grundeln


----------



## Wünschelrute (9. Januar 2022)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich als Klugscheißer rüberkomme - Sylvester ist der Actionschauspieler, Silvester der Tag vor Neujahr


----------



## Ganerc (9. Januar 2022)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich als Klugscheißer rüberkomme - Sylvester ist der Actionschauspieler, Silvester der Tag vor Neujahr


Ach du meinst den






Last doch Sylvester stehen passt doch so schön zu Wirbelsrutm


----------



## UweL (9. Januar 2022)

Pfanne heißmachen.


----------

